# How do i disable oil level warning



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

*How do i disable oil level warning/EGR valve warnings*

Hi,
I have fitted a hybrid sump without a oil level sensor in my MK4 jetta, how do i disable the oil level warning? and fixed this









But, i have removed the EGR valve and get an emissions work shop warning. how can i code this out?
Kev


_Modified by beef dogg at 7:05 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: How do i disable oil level warning (beef dogg)*

Measure Resistance then add resistor or recode or use proper cluster part #.


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: How do i disable oil level warning (vwemporium)*

how do i recode?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: How do i disable oil level warning (beef dogg)*

Auto-scan please


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J5 920 946 C
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V23 
Coding: 17412
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WVWZZZ1JZ5W074577 VWZ7Z0E1689979
2 Faults Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266) 
29-00 - Short to Ground
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (beef dogg)*

Try this 
17402
or if it doesnt work 17432

Based on what you display you have 
17= NAV ( 16 ) + brake pad sensor ( 01 )
4 = UK
1 = Vehicle with flex service interval
2 = Impulse 3528
best,
Jack


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

Excuse the n00b but, where do i do that?


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (beef dogg)*

think i got it, coding right?....


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

You are my hero!







Thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (beef dogg)*

Your welcome








Glad it worked


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwemporium)*

Cheers, know anything about the EGR delete?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (beef dogg)*

To decrease the EGR rate (off-road use only!) you could check this out:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/tdi.html


----------



## beef dogg (Jul 1, 2008)

the EGR is totally removed, how do i stop the cluster throwing this "emmisions" warning?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This question is not permitted and a violation of this forum sorry.


----------



## newfuture (Jun 13, 2015)

vwemporium said:


> Try this
> 17402
> or if it doesnt work 17432
> 
> ...


Hi I want to disable this light too even so late

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8L0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Controller: 8L0 920 900 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D54
Coding: 08142
Shop #: WSC 08623

1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266)
29-00 - Short to Ground

thank you


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Change your faulty sensor. Post a full Autoscan


----------



## newfuture (Jun 13, 2015)

RichardSEL said:


> Change your faulty sensor. Post a full Autoscan


Hi if I change my sensor there is no need to recode instruments panel

VCDS-Lite

Version: Release 1.0
www.Ross-Tech.com
Workshop Code: 000 00000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday, 13 June 2015, 12:45:50:0
VIN Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX License Plate:
Mileage: Repair Order:
Chassis Type: 8L - Audi A3/S3
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,22,35,37,45,55,56,57,75,76
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-033-APF.LBL
Controller: 06A 906 033 J
Component: SIMOS33 1,6l 2VG00HS3488
Coding: 00211
Shop #: WSC 06435
WAUZZZ8LZ1A075415 AUZ5Z0A0262048
No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 1C0 907 379 E
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104
Coding: 0011266
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 8L0 820 043 H
Note: Excessive Comm Errors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8L0-959-655-AI8.LBL
Controller: 8L0 959 655 J
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 4008
Coding: 00104
Shop #: WSC 06435
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS-Lite
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday, 13 June 2015, 12:45:50:0
Page 2
VIN Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX License Plate:
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8L0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Controller: 8L0 920 900 H
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D54
Coding: 08142
Shop #: WSC 08623
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266)
29-00 - Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.LBL
Controller: 8D0 862 257 C
Component: ZV-Pumpe D16
Coding: 02049
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01367 - Central Locking Pump Run Time Exceeded (Likely Leak)
35-00 - -
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

The light might go out by itself once the faulty component is changed. 

That sensor doesn't have to be calibrated, or coded in in any way. Get the proper OEM part from VW dealer spares with your VIN, not from some factors shop that could be selling you a cheeep Chinese copy (all in an official looking box)

I say "might" coz you might have to clear the error code after sensor change. Never had to do one...

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## newfuture (Jun 13, 2015)

RichardSEL said:


> The light might go out by itself once the faulty component is changed.
> 
> That sensor doesn't have to be calibrated, or coded in in any way. Get the proper OEM part from VW dealer spares with your VIN, not from some factors shop that could be selling you a cheeep Chinese copy (all in an official looking box)
> 
> ...


Thank you
I was thinking to ignore this sensor with recoding the dash 
So if it is impossible I have to change this oil sensor.
And will let you know.


----------



## Stoti (Feb 4, 2021)

Any chance some body know how to disable close fuel tank cap and oil level max in a6 4f 2.7tt swapped?


----------

